# UGh I hate boys..what am I supposed to do?



## PinkRibbons (Mar 15, 2008)

OK I apologize in advance, but this is sooo long haha I need advice in the worst way...

So, I need to know what to do or think. Because this is annoying me. It's a relationship thing, so be prepared lol And I have like, no experience in this in my past, so that's what I need outside advice lol

Boookay...little backstory here:

Several weeks ago, my friend Becky and I had a little house party thing. Fun times. Anyway, she invited over her "i really want him to be my" boyfriend, Christian, and he brought his roommate, Ben. This night was the first night I'd really ever met Ben. And he's hot. Anyways, there are several other people there, too. Anyway, so we are all talking and I'm clearly like, so crushing on Ben. Anyway, so yeah we go on and we are all drinking and I'm a little tipsy lol. Anyway, so Christian "attacks" Becky and they are "wrestling." I try to help Becky and Ben totally attacks me and pins me to the ground. Anyway, long story short, I stay pinned under him for a very long time. And we are flirting and tickling each other and talking and it's a great time. Anyway, they leave (like at 4 in the morning lol) and I'm like "Well that was fun, but I'm never gonna see him again" because that's my life. I meet guys, we flirt, make out, whatever, and then I never see them again because apparently either A)that's all I'm good for or B) that's all they needed me for because I attract those kinds of A-holes.

OK, flash forward to last night.

My friend Kelsie is talking about how it's college night at this club called "The Daquiri Lounge." I love to dance, so I ask Becky if she wants to go dancing. She says yeah. I tell her to invite Christian for 2 reasons. A) One of us should have someone to dance with, right? lol and B) maybe Ben would come along? Who knows? Sooo she calls Christian at around 8:45 and he says he is having a cook out at his house and invites us. I have rehearsal from 10 - 11, but we decide to go over there for like an hour, I go to rehearsal, I come back and pick up Becky, then we go dance. So we get there and I'm hanging out and Ben isn't coming out of his room. Then he peeks his head out and I wave at him and he's like "Oh hey guys!" then goes to take a shower. So I'm like "OOk that sucks." But whatev. Then I have to go. Anyway, I come back to Christian's after rehearsal, and I convice Christian he should go with us, because originally he was saying he wouldn't come because he had alot of people over. Well, all those people were gone now.

Then, Ben comes out and starts talking to me, asking how my rehearsal was. I found out from Becky later that he asked where I was when he came out of the Shower and I wasn't there. They tell him. Then like 20 minutes later he asks again, and they are like "um, we told you already." Obvious interest in me. Anyway, we talked and then I tell him he should go with us. And he says he will. And he even goes and changes into an adorable Lacoste polo. He looked so hot lol, not that he didn't look hot in his guns n' roses t-shirt. Oh and he was eating an ice cream, and he like offers some to me, so I take a bite. Obvious Flirt #1. But that's cool. anyway, so at the Daquiri lounge, when we get on the dance floor, naturally Christian and Becky pair up, but Ben didn't seem to mind the two of us pairing up. And so he puts his arms around my waist and we dance. Obvious Flirt #2. So we are all dancing and it's awesome and Becky and Christian leave. Ben asks if I want to go, and I was like nope, so we kept dancing. So we are dancing for a long time, and he'd grab my hands and we'd be holding hands while dancing, all this, then that song "I wanna buy you a drink" or something comes on and so I tease him and tell him he should buy me a drink. And he does! Obvious Flirt #3. Then we go and sit in this little booth and talk for a few minutes.

Then we go dance again. This is where it gets frustrating/confusing. This time, we are dancing like, face to face. And we are really close. And he has his hands on my waist, my hips, my stomach and it's like, hm. Lot's of feeling going on for the both of us lol. And there are points that our faces are so close, our noses are touching. And I just wanted him to kiss me. He kept looking at my mouth and we'd be so close, and he wouldn't. WHY?!? UGH it was SO frustrating. Anyway, so we look at the time and it's like 2 AM, and we thought they were getting close to closing, so we decide to go find Becky and Christian and go home. Everytime we'd get on or off the dance floor, he'd hold my hand, to make sure we didn't get seperated.

OK so, all this to say, he never kissed me. Not when he had 80 opportunities. And he seemed so much like he wanted to. He dropped us off at my car, and we hugged and that was it. Becky told me later last night that Christian had said something to her about Ben. He said he was a major flirt and that he could just go up to a girl turn on the charm and she'd make out with him. But that's the thing, he acted WAY interested in me. Was doing way more than flirting, and never kissed me. So, is this a good thing, or a bad thing? In my own little world, I like to think that he is actually genuinely interested in me, and didn't want to kiss me because of that, ya know? That he wasn't just doing all this to get a little action and then be on his way. But then in the back of my head it's saying he's not interested in me, he just wanted someone to dance with and he wasn't interested in kissing me. But that is so beyond hard for me to believe. I mean, why did he even bother coming then? It was obvious it was 2 guys and 2 girls and I wasn't gonna be dancing with Christian! Becky said she could see his face when we were dancing and that he definitely seemed into me.

*Everyone tells me I should have just kissed him. Would that have been a good idea?*

I really like this guy.

UUUUGGGHH this is just too much. What should I do? Does it seem a lost cause? I'm gonna get Becky to work on it for me, see if he said anything to Christian, ya know? Maybe ask him if I'm wasting my time.

OK sorry that was so long. I just had to spit it out!


----------



## AprilRayne (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh my gosh, Ash! Fun!! I think he's totally interested and wanted to let you know by not rushing things! Okay, I just have to say your description of your bodies and your face touching was totally HOT!! LOL I know guys suck and the whole dating thing sucks, but this stage is so fun!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Mar 15, 2008)

Trust me, the description does not do it justice lol. It was amazing.

And that's a good point, not rushing things. Even though I want him to rush LoL

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh my gosh, Ash! Fun!! I think he's totally interested and wanted to let you know by not rushing things! Okay, I just have to say your description of your bodies and your face touching was totally HOT!! LOL I know guys suck and the whole dating thing sucks, but this stage is so fun!


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 15, 2008)

I totally agree with AprilR. This IS the fun bit. While one the one hand you want to know for sure. On the other hand, you want to know that he actually likes you.

Maybe he just doesn't want to rush anything like A said. I think maybe you should just see where things go.. how frustrating for you! but totally in a good way. I hope it all works out for you!

he sounds hot!


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 15, 2008)

You know what, I think you did the right thing. Meet up with Ben again and flirt up a storm - but don't kiss him. Make him be the aggressor.

If Christian is correct and Ben is a huge flirt, he probably gets the girls to kiss him and then there is no challenge.

The longer you hold off, the longer you will hold his attention.


----------



## Maysie (Mar 26, 2008)

I think he might be taking things a bit slow...why not draw out the fun flirty stage?




Have you talked to him lately?


----------

